# Entwurfsmuster für den Client der Rest API



## Harry05 (13. Jun 2019)

welches Entwurfsmuster ist am besten für anfragen von App auf dem Handy zum Server? ich habe habe 16 Views, können auch später welche hinzukommen in Version 1.1.


----------

